# Ford 340B Loader gear grinding



## Mark 1952 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a Ford 340 B industrial tractor loader (about the same as a 4000 Ford). When I first crank the tractor the transmission shifts fine, as the tractor warms up it is impossible to shift the gears without grinding them and gets worse the longer the tractor is run. I replaced the clutch about 2 years ago and it shifted fine for about a year. I have tried adjusting the clutch using the external clutch rod and it does not help. Could a bad throw out bearing be causing the problem? Does anyone have any idea what can cause this problem?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am not familiar with this particular tractor. Does it have a slave cylinder to assist clutch operation?


----------



## Mark 1952 (Jan 10, 2009)

*slave cylinder*

The tractor does not have a slave cylinder. The clutch rod operates a yoke on the throw out bearing. It is a standard transmission with high low lever.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is sypmtoms of the clutch sticking. If the clutch is not sticking to the flywheel or diaphram, I would suspect the throw out bearing is seizing up to the input shaft to the transmission after a short while of opertation. This would indeed cause the problems you are experiencing. Is there an access plate you can remove to get a look at the throw out bearing? Many times the throw out bearing is greasable. You may be able to grease it and free things up without splitting the tractor.


----------



## Mark 1952 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for your help. I will check for an access plate, I was hoping for some solution other than splitting the tractor, It is a bear to take the front end loader off since it was designed as a loader with hydraulics running off a pump on the front of the engine rather than an internal pump. My main question was if the throw out bearing could cause the problem and you answered that.
Thanks very much.
Mark


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

In any case, try to have a look and find an access cover so you can find out by eye ball what is going on in there.


----------



## Christopher k (Oct 5, 2021)

Hey guys, i know this is an old post. Just wondering what the outcome was? I have the same tractor with similar issues.

Any input would be greatly appreciated


----------

